# Saw someone bowfishing on Hartwell Friday



## Brianf (Jun 28, 2011)

I was just wondering if I saw someone from this forum Friday night. We went to Hartwell after the rain. Was anybody there Friday night?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 28, 2011)

what area?


----------



## Brianf (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't remember the name of the ramp/park but outside of Toccoa.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 28, 2011)

never been up that far


----------



## j_seph (Jun 28, 2011)

That would have been us!!!!
Water was amazingly clear also


----------



## Brianf (Jun 29, 2011)

I wish I would have known, I'd have came over and introduced myself. But you know we have to respect each others space.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 29, 2011)

Brianf said:


> I wish I would have known, I'd have came over and introduced myself. But you know we have to respect each others space.


Was that you that came under the Trussell and headed straight across the big bend in the river.
I have a kicker so therefore I have no playground and you can get as close as you want


----------



## doodleflop (Jun 29, 2011)

At night all those lights on a dark lake kinda stand out 

How did y'all do?


----------



## Brianf (Jun 29, 2011)

Yea we got there just after dark. Yall were headed back down the river channel towards the train trussel. I passed you guys and started fishing up river.

We didn't fill the boat up but got a good many. We did get one carp over 10lbs.

Was that camo truck at the ramp yours?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 29, 2011)

That camo bandit was doodleflops truck I drive a CHEVROLET LoL
We saw a bass over 10lbs Lol


----------



## Brianf (Jun 29, 2011)

I saw the truck and thought it had to be someone bowfishing. I've camo'd a few myself. My truck was the 4 door F150 with the camper shell. We stayed til bout 3 and finally got the biggest one just across the river channel from where we passed you guys. Probably see you guys there if you go again. That's my go to spot. Always find clear water there.

Only had one bulb blow that night to. But my arrow rest came loose. Problems!!!

Probably won't get to fish this weekend, my new partner has his kids. but I kept ur #. We talked about trying Lanier again next trip but it may be the next weekend.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 29, 2011)

u should make the trip down to russell this weekend and shoot our club shoot...sat night calhoun falls landing....8pm blast off time


----------



## castandblast (Jun 29, 2011)

My girlfriend has a lake house on hartwell, and we are up there most weekends. I have been wanting to shoot it, just didn't have anybody to go with. If yall want to go, shoot me a pm and we can meet up. I have a boat and will pich in for gas if you want to take yours.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 29, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 29, 2011)

hit me up sometimes im out there usually on the weekends


----------

